# Favorite teams in all leagues



## #1DEER 1-I

So who are your favorite teams in any leagues? (NBA, NFL, MLB, College, Etc.)


----------



## idiot with a bow

NBA: Jazz
MLB: Braves
NFL: Saints
NHL: n/a
Neckcar: Kasey
MLS: Chivas USA
AFL: Iowa Barnstormers
WWE: The Ultimate Warrior
Figure Skating: Brian Boitano


----------



## GSPS ROCK

NFL----RAMS
NBA----Jazz
MLB----White Sox
NHL----Nothing cause it sucks


----------



## nickpan

NFL-- Cowboys, minus T.O.
NBA-- :roll: 
NHL-- Avs
NASCAR-- Dale Jr.


----------



## orvis1

NFL-Cowboys
NCAA-Notre Dame
NBA-Jazz
PGA-Phil Mickelson


Don't really care about baseball, soccer is gay, and I just don't get nascar...


----------



## dkhntrdstn

NBA JAZZ
FOOTBALL GREEN BAY 
WWE IT FAKE ADN DONT WATCH IT 
NASCAR JR
UFC THE ICE MAN 
MLB BRAVES 
NHL AV'S 
PGA TIGER
NCAA UTAH
AFL THE BLAZE.


----------



## proutdoors

NBA>Jazz
NFL> 49ers
MLB>Dodgers
NCAA>Cougars
MLS>Third world sport
NHL>Nothing but frozen soccer
NASCAR>Hillbilly hell
I love UFC, can't stand boxing/WWE


----------



## jahan

idiot with a bow said:


> NBA: Jazz
> MLB: Braves
> NFL: Saints
> NHL: n/a
> Neckcar: Kasey
> MLS: Chivas USA
> AFL: Iowa Barnstormers
> *WWE: The Ultimate Warrior*
> Figure Skating: Brian Boitano


That is hilarious, he does kick ass!

NBA: Jazz
NCAA: USU 
NFL: Don't really have a favorite team, but I like the Colts, I like Peyton he is the man
NHL: Aren't they still on strike?
AFL: Fake football
MLB: What is this crap you speak of? :wink: :mrgreen: Braves use to be my favorite team when I was a kid, then could care less about it after the strike.
Bowling: Walter Ray Jr.
Horseshoes: Walter Ray Jr. _(O)_ 
Ping Pong: Ling Shong Way (I just made that up)
Billiards: The Black Widow, because she is hot
Golf: Tiger
Tennis: Anna, same as for Billiards! :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies

Jazz, Bo Socks, Denver Broncos, Wildcats and Cougers.


----------



## STEVO

NFL-- Cowboys
NCAA-- Utes of course
NHL-- Redwings wahooo
Nascar-- Im a Stewart fan  (Hey it will get better :lol: ) 

Im not really interested in many other sports. I like watching UFC, but dont really like anyone in particular. Im bored to death with most of the other sports. I could care less about the NBA or MLB, Ill watch the playoffs or the championship, But even then its not that exciting to me.


----------



## GaryFish

College sports - BYU Cougars
NBA - Jazz
NFL - Niners - both before, AND After Brother Young played there (unlike most other Utahns)
MLB - Dead to me since the strike in 1994. 
NHL - Didn't know they still had a league.
Soccer - Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?
NASCAR - 48 car
Figure skating - I can't believe IdoitBow has a favorite! Dude! If I had to choose though, I would probably say Invader Zim. I don't watch figure skating, and I don't know who is in it. But I figure that Zimmer probably is. And since he's a UWN Brother, he'd be my favorite.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter

Let's see...

NCAA: Oregon (grew up there), BYU
NBA: Jazz! (used to be Portland (see above), but the Jail Blazer days of the 90s turned me off)
NFL: don't really follow teams, I follow players
NHL: I do not know enough to have an opinion
MLS: Real Salt Lake
Arena Football: Utah Blaze
Dancing with the Stars: Any female in a skimpy outfit


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

College football- Cougars

NBA- I guess the Jazz.

NFL- Bears

MLB- Red sox

NHL- The mystery Alaskan team.

NASCAR- I love my sister, but not _that_ way.

Arena football- bastardized football

Soccer- No real opinions, other than if Jahan loves it, it can't be that bad.

UFC- It's been many years since I was 11.

WWE- It's been many years since I was 9, But back then, the road warriors were king in my book. (I guess that was WWF)

Golf- Probably Freddie or Pete.

Horse racing- The short Latin guy.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> NFL - Niners - both before, AND After Brother Young played there (unlike most other Utahns)


I served my mission in Sacramento, and one of mya reas was Rocklin where the Niners had summer camp. That was when Steve Young was Joe Montana's clipboard holder. But, him and Tom Holmoe would attend Sacrament services with me and my comp. I have been a fan ever since. 8)


----------



## legacy

NCAA - BYU
NBA - JAZZ
NFL - DA BEARS
MLB - IT USED TO BE THE A's Back in the day (Henderson, Conseco, Mcguire), but I pretty much hate baseball at this point.
NASCAR - DALE JR (I went to Virginia in 1997 and I couldn't figure out why all of these crazy people had stickers on their cars with different numbers and colors on them. I was quickly educated. I'm not a huge race fan yet, but I do watch.)
NHL - NO
AFL - NO
MLS - NO


----------



## izzydog

Jazz, Utes, L.A. Rams not as diehard after the move to St. Loius but they are still my team and I am confident that they will make the playoffs one more time before I die. The Yankee universe is all that matters but I cheer for whoever is playing the idiots any given night.


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> I served my mission in Sacramento, and one of mya reas was Rocklin where the Niners had summer camp. That was when Steve Young was Joe Montana's clipboard holder. But, him and Tom Holmoe would attend Sacrament services with me and my comp. I have been a fan ever since. 8)


BIG DEAL !!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I only care about that 'other' person you met on your mission.....and you know who I'm talk'in about !!!!  _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served my mission in Sacramento, and one of mya reas was Rocklin where the Niners had summer camp. That was when Steve Young was Joe Montana's clipboard holder. But, him and Tom Holmoe would attend Sacrament services with me and my comp. I have been a fan ever since. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> BIG DEAL !!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> I only care about that 'other' person you met on your mission.....and you know who I'm talk'in about !!!!  _(O)_ _(O)_
Click to expand...

I just wish I had taken a few pictures of her back when still looked good, time has not been kind to S.N..


----------



## UintaMan

NBA - Jazz
NCAA - BYU
NFL - Seattle Seahawks
MLB - Seattle Mariners (Ya I know they SUCK!)
NASCAR - Dale Jr
NHL - I would rather pull out every single hair from down below with a pair of tweezers than watch that crap!
Golf - Lefty
WWE - Stone Cold Steve Austin
Womans pro softball - Jeannie Finch :wink: 
UFC - Royce Gracie


----------



## Riverrat77

UintaMan said:


> NBA - Jazz
> NCAA - BYU
> *NFL - Seattle Seahawks
> MLB - Seattle Mariners (Ya I know they SUCK!)*
> NASCAR - Dale Jr
> NHL - I would rather pull out every single hair from down below with a pair of tweezers than watch that crap!
> Golf - Lefty
> WWE - Stone Cold Steve Austin
> Womans pro softball - Jeannie Finch :wink:
> UFC - Royce Gracie


Well... I'll be damned. I like those two teams as well. Other than that...

NFL: Seahawks, Cowboys
MLB: Giants, Mariners, minor league would be the Bees.
NBA = Soccer, especially here.
NCAA: U of Washington, U of Iowa, or Utah by default because I can't bring myself to be a Cougar fan.
Nascar: I like the National Guard and Navy cars... couldn't tell you who drives them but the backstreet boys that are racing now kinda make me seek out other stuff to watch on Saturdays and Sundays. Tony Stewart.... ugh!!! The perfect team would be he and Kyle Busch (sp).
UFC: Well, a tad bit better than soccer but the only fight that really kep my attention was Uriah Faber vs. Little Evil. Did anyone else notice his little mohawk deal was crooked? :lol: 
NHL: Ummmm no.
Golf: Gilmore
Tennis: Serena = tig ol bitties. Some of the Eastern European mail order brides in tennis outfits aren't bad to watch either.

Thats about all I could come up with so far... I have been to some Grizz games. Those were some fun times, with picture proof thats still kinda fun to look at now and then.


----------



## hunterfisher

NBA-dont really know
MLB-Rockies, and yes i have liked them for years
NFL-Dolphins
MLS-Who cares
NHL-Mighty Ducks
Nascar-Kyle Bush
Golf-Boo Weekely, look him up on youtube youll like it.
Fishing- Bill Dance  
Hunting-Doyle Moss


----------



## OKEE

NBA -Jazz (used to be a laker fan growing up)
MLB-Pirates( they used to good, now not so good)
NFL-Rams(always, youngblood was a stud )
College football- NMMI


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Riverrat77 said:


> [quoteI have been to some Grizz games. Those were some fun times, with picture proof thats still kinda fun to look at now and then.


Those are bad pic. we dont need to see them. But that was a fun night thou.


----------



## Riverrat77

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quoteI have been to some Grizz games. Those were some fun times, with picture proof thats still kinda fun to look at now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are bad pic. we dont need to see them. But that was a fun night thou.
Click to expand...

Hell yes... the ride home was priceless as well. LOL. I do agree though... gutpile only and since thats gone, they stay as computer files only.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quoteI have been to some Grizz games. Those were some fun times, with picture proof thats still kinda fun to look at now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are bad pic. we dont need to see them. But that was a fun night thou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yes... the ride home was priceless as well. LOL. I do agree though... gutpile only and since thats gone, they stay as computer files only.
Click to expand...

yea the ride home was pricless for shure. you crazy drunks. :lol: yep gute pile only and that gone.


----------



## jahan

dkhntrdstn said:


> yea the ride home was pricless for shure. you crazy drunks. :lol: yep *gute pile only and that gone.*


Don't be so sure about that, there is a Gut Pile alive and well. :wink: :lol:


----------



## UintaMan

OKEE said:


> NBA -Jazz (used to be a laker fan growing up)
> MLB-Pirates( *they used to good, now not so good*)
> NFL-Rams(always, youngblood was a stud )
> College football- NMMI


Just curious about the Pirates. WHEN WERE THEY EVER GOOD? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

UintaMan said:


> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA -Jazz (used to be a laker fan growing up)
> MLB-Pirates( *they used to good, now not so good*)
> NFL-Rams(always, youngblood was a stud )
> College football- NMMI
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious about the Pirates. WHEN WERE THEY EVER GOOD? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

When "We Are Family" was their theme song and Willie Stargell was the man


----------



## dkhntrdstn

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea the ride home was pricless for shure. you crazy drunks. :lol: yep *gute pile only and that gone.*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure about that, there is a Gut Pile alive and well. :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yea it on another web site.


----------



## rapalahunter

EPL - Manchester United
La Liga - Barcelona FC
Serie A - Inter Milan
MLS - Real Salt Lake


----------



## UintaMan

rapalahunter said:


> EPL - Manchester United
> La Liga - Barcelona FC
> Serie A - Inter Milan
> MLS - Real Salt Lake


 OMG / _/O _/O :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## UintaMan

proutdoors said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA -Jazz (used to be a laker fan growing up)
> MLB-Pirates( *they used to good, now not so good*)
> NFL-Rams(always, youngblood was a stud )
> College football- NMMI
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your work for it PRO, I am apparently not even close to being old enough to know when those days were. :mrgreen:
> 
> Just curious about the Pirates. WHEN WERE THEY EVER GOOD? :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When "We Are Family" was their theme song and Willie Stargell was the man
Click to expand...

I'll take your work for it Pro, I am apparently not even close to being old enough to know when those days were. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan

Wow, here are a few stats from Willie Sturgill when the pirates really were good in case any of you are interested, seeing that the pirates have had 15 consecutive loosing seasons which I might add is the second longest loosing streak in all of sports! I stand corrected, thanks for pointing that out Pro. In all honesty how in the heck is that possible? Is it ownership? It has to be doesn't it? With that city and it's great sports franchises and their fan support I have never been able to figure this one out. 

Wilver Dornell "Willie" Stargell (March 6, 1940 – April 9, 2001), nicknamed "Pops" in the later years of his career, was a professional baseball player who played his entire Major League career (1962-1982) with the Pittsburgh Pirates as an outfielder and first baseman.

Over his 21-year career with the Pirates, he batted .282, with 2,232 hits, 423 doubles, 475 home runs and 1540 runs batted in, helping his team capture six National League East division titles, two National League pennants and two World Series (1971, 1979).


----------



## OKEE

Man if the rams and jack young blood did'nt tell my age the pirates did :lol: yes Stargell was the man he went down hill after the world series (I was just a pup at the time) he hit like two or three home runs during the series and one to win the final game.Yes now they stink ,you can't say I'm not loyal :lol: What about Youngblood does anybody remember him all this talk about Tiger woods being hurt Tiger does'nt know what pain is.Youngblood played the 80 playoffs, the superbowl and the pro bowl with a broken leg. Thats a stud. Do I think the pirates will win another world series not in my life time . :lol:
Uintaman yes I think it's a owner/money thing


----------



## billybass23

MLB - Red Socks
NBA - Jazz
NFL - Packers :lol: 
And I just love to watch hockey, no matter who's playin'
I love the University of Utah
And Viewmont High School!


----------



## sfelk34

NFL - New York Giants (not a front runner; I've liked them since 1985.)
MLB - Cincinnati Reds "The Big Red Machine"
NASCAR - Dale Jr.
NBA - Don't really like the NBA but I guess I'll take The Jazz
NCAA - BYU


----------



## skating miner

NBA: Utah Jazz
NHL: Colorado Avalanche
MLB: Atlanta Braves
NFL: Denver Broncos
NASCAR: Jeff Gordon
AFL: Utah Blaze
ECHL: Utah Grizzlies
PCL: Salt Lake Bees
NCAA: Utah Utes


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

I am kind of a cheer for the local teams kind of guy.

NBA = JAZZ
NFL = BRONCOS
COLLEGE = BYU ( I am also one of the rare breeds that cheers for the UTES as well, just not when they play the COUGS)
NASCAR = JEFF GORDON (Sorry JR. fans)
MLB = ROCKIES (I don't watch much baseball until around September)


----------



## martymcfly73

Jazz, BYU, Colts, Dolphins, Cubs and Braves

I vote yo have rapala hunter banned from the forum until he starts liking man sports. -BaHa!-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Please give more specific requirements and I will take it back to the boys and see what they say. I am all for restricting him until he chooses actual 'sports'.


----------



## martymcfly73

rapalahunter said:


> EPL - Manchester United
> La Liga - Barcelona FC
> Serie A - Inter Milan
> MLS - Real Salt Lake


Need I say more. Are these even real teams or did he make them up? As punishment he should be banned from all the fishing threads and sports. Rapala are you sure you arent a frenchman in disguise?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

By "requirements" I was referring to the steps he might have to take to be re-instated to the forum.

We'll call it an 'ex-communication" for communication's sake.

So, What are they?


----------



## martymcfly73

Well for one he muxt completely disavow the soccer teams. He must provide us with proof that he watched them no more. He must disconnect his satellite or cable, or make it so he can only get MLB or NFL. Once those are completed we'll reinstate him. -BaHa!-


----------



## Comrade Duck

BYU and the Utah Jazz. 

I watch other sports but do so just because I like sports. I don't really follow any other teams though.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

martymcfly73 said:


> Well for one he muxt completely disavow the soccer teams. He must provide us with proof that he watched them no more. He must disconnect his satellite or cable, or make it so he can only get MLB or NFL. Once those are completed we'll reinstate him. -BaHa!-


It's settled. PM him for me and let him know that he will be restricted from the Sports forum until he reforms.


----------



## rapalahunter

Treehugnhuntr said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one he muxt completely disavow the soccer teams. He must provide us with proof that he watched them no more. He must disconnect his satellite or cable, or make it so he can only get MLB or NFL. Once those are completed we'll reinstate him. -BaHa!-
> 
> 
> 
> It's settled. PM him for me and let him know that he will be restricted from the Sports forum until he reforms.
Click to expand...

Anybody out there catch the EURO 2008 final? Awesome fixture guys. Spain dominated Germany (I hate the German national team). Fernando Torres scored the only goal in the 33' on a through pass that he was able to one touch into the back corner of the net. He was denied by the woodwork just prior to this goal, and finally looked like the forward we all know he can be after a rough group stage.

The Spanish finally ended their 44 year major international competition drought. It had been almost a half century underachieving. This time around was different. They didn't lose a game the whole tournament and played a high paced intense attacking style not seen often enough in the International game. It was, in a word, beautiful.


----------



## martymcfly73

See that Tree he's taunting us! Hit the button. It's game on soccer boy!! **O**


----------



## duck jerky

NBA: Still like the bulls but i root for the jazz

NFL: The Bears
MLB: Braves

and I don't watch or care about any other sports.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Does anyone know where rapalahunter lives? I'll give 50 bucks to whom ever tells me and another 50 to the guy that goes and kicks him in the gnads for taunting us.


----------

